# Oil separator



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Setting up a small spray booth for personal use. Read about "Oil separaters" Can someone explain their purpose please. The compressor I will be using is for spraying is an oil variety so is it a "filter " to remove oil from the compressed air please?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

It’s designed to stop moisture from your compressor coming out of your gun if you don’t have one of these in your air line you will eventually be spraying product mixed with dirty air and the results will be terrible.

Most places will have 3 stage filter system and some people even use mini filters on the bottom of there guns.


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Thank you Sam. 
I understand the point about moisture and have a filter for that purpose both in line and In fact a after cooler. However it was specifically the oil separator that I wished to understand.


----------

